# Winter



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Its turning colder this coming week with chilly winds from the east. Brrrr

Thought this thread could be a who’s got the coldest weather chat


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

It suddenly got a lot colder yesterday evening and I could see my breath this morning! Brrr

Just looked on the Metoffice and apparently it's 11 degrees C but feels like 7 degrees C today. Will feel like 3 degrees C by next weekend.

I'm loving it because no one wants to hang around outside so trips outside aren't so stressful.


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

I can't welcome it more. This is truly my type of weather.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

We've gotten down to freezing a few nights here. Cold, brisk mornings followed by a good warm up to low 60's (Fahrenheit) when the sun comes up.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Tiggers said:


> I can't welcome it more. This is truly my type of weather.


Mine also 

Not so keen on rain but the colder the better when it's dry


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> We've gotten down to freezing a few nights here. Cold, brisk mornings followed by a good warm up to low 60's (Fahrenheit) when the sun comes up.


Sounds rather nice, snuggly in bed at night, but a pleasant temperature during the day


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rona said:


> Mine also
> 
> Not so keen on rain but the colder the better when it's dry


Me too


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

It was 6C here today with a bitter cold wind, so not very pleasant. Tonight it's forecast to be -1 to -2C and tomorrow 5C with light showers


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Magyarmum said:


> tomorrow 5C with light showers


I really really hate cold rain. I can handle snow, but just above freezing and rain really depresses me LOL.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Coming down to single figures in oxford I love it cold ! 

Less numpties dog walking 
Snuggly blankets
Hot chocolate 
Long runs in the cold then tea 
Lily in her fleece 

I hated the hot weather in the summer I'd move to the arctic circle if I could.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm ready for summer already.  I hate the really cold New England winters. Last year we got more than a few days of -20f, -29c.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2018)

We are heading into summer here. I usually enjoy spring as it’s nice to see the sun but I don’t like summer, especially as it is often in the high 20s/low 30s. 

My favourite days are cold but clear ones. I loved winter when I lived in the UK and really miss it!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

It was noticeably colder this morning than it was last week here. I love the cold that autumn & winter bring, I just hate the mud that you also get at this time of year! If we could skip the damp & muddy stage and go straight into frosty & frozen, that would be great


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I def wont be the coldest, not down south! It def is getting abit chillier though. Will be nice to be able to actually wear a coat when out walking the dogs...its just been too warm so far (which is weird for mid november).


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Siskin said:


> Sounds rather nice, snuggly in bed at night, but a pleasant temperature during the day


I don't usually mind the cold, but I've been having trouble sleeping in this as I get too hot under all the blankets, but it's too cold to leave a leg hanging out like I usually do ha ha! 
Perfect temps right now for running/hiking. Just came in from our third outing today, just gorgeous out!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Un seasonally warm here in scotland - especially thursday past (i think it was) but i hear cold weather on the way.

I don't mind cold weather as long as it's not too wet. It's the early dark nights i really don't like.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

It's still mild here in Devon. Cloudy, yes, misty a bit, but yesterday we had sun. 9c today, but 11c yesterday.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

It was sorta mild here, Dorset earlier on. At least mild for November. Tonight though there's a real chill in the air. I like it . Can't beat a good crisp, frosty morning and watching the sun burn off the frost. You sometimes see the water rising and evaporating into the air


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Chilly here today although the sun came out which improved matters. Lit the woodburner though and it was lovely


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Only 4C today with a chill fog. It's now -1C and both dogs are curled up asleep in the nice warm living room. I daresay the pair of them will complain and dig their heels in and I'll have to kick them both outside to do "pee pees" later on


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2018)

Been cold here today. So cold I’m going to dig my hat and scarf out.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Its been changeable here . Yesterday was sunny but cold at night . Today showers then sunshine then rain .


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The forecast for here (Cotswolds) there forecast is for sleety snow tomorrow evening


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't mind the cold so much, if dressed appropriately.

Hate the dark, though.

Getting up in the dark, spending all the daylight hours inside at work then leaving in the dark makes me feel wretched. I like my daylight.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't like the dark mornings & evenings either.


----------



## Julie4 (Nov 2, 2018)

We tend to miss the brunt of the weather down here in Essex but I have to say I prefer the warm autumn weather. Hate the rain and the mud, would much prefer it cold and bright with crisp grass !


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I was most upset yesterday when I set off from work to walk home. All I had on was a thin raincoat and a t-shirt (trousers and shoes obviously, but you know what I mean ), it was bitter, I thought my fingers were going to fall off with frostbite by the time I got home. I really need to find a coat...


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

OH and Chilli were out for about 5 mins this morning when Chilli wanted to come home because it started to sleet much to her disgust

She hates the rain


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

I have been in my house all day with the thermostat on 21 and it keeps clicking on and off. I have just gone out to the shops and see why. It is so cold here with a biting wind. Brrrr.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2018)

Been bitter out there today, freezing. In fact we came across a snow plow spraying salt.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

freezing and raining here.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Definitely wont be cold compared to everyone else in the UK as I am on the South coast.
Today was around 8C but with a cold wind and rain so it felt around 4C not dropping below 0 overnight but expected to hit 1C
Bootcamp felt rather cold and was very wet yesterday evening.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

It's 0c tonight here & feels it.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Had to put my heated steering wheel on today 

Absolutely nobbling here.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cold this morning, now snowing.

Hopefully it’s only a passing shower as we are driving up to Worcester to see friends today


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2018)

Siskin said:


> Cold this morning, now snowing.
> 
> Hopefully it's only a passing shower as we are driving up to Worcester to see friends today


Snow! I'm sooooo jealous!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Got heavy hail here in Dorset today, ground was covered in white!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> Snow! I'm sooooo jealous!


Just a bit really and it's all gone now, but it chucked it down, huge flakes


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Just a bit really and it's all gone now, but it chucked it down, huge flakes


Oh where are you ? Jealous


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> Oh where are you ? Jealous


A small village in the Cotswolds not too far away from Cirencester. Looking on a weather radar app there just seemed to a narrow strip of rain cloud coming up from the south that changed to snow as it hit the hills as it was only 1c this morning. We're about 650 feet up here


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Animallover26 said:


> Got heavy hail here in Dorset today, ground was covered in white!


We had that too, at one point it got really dark out and it was 9 in the morning, had to put some lights on!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

From Twitter 

 *Pearly*‏ @*londonlass666* 12h12 hours ago

Signs temperatures have dropped.

You trip over dog shit instead of treading in it. 
Teenage 'gansta's' start pulling their jeans up. 
Next doors dog has to be snapped off the lamppost outside your house. 
The postman starts wearing his longer shorts.
The radiator is your new BFF.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Freezing here atm, not much fun with no heating. Am lucky to have a roof over my head though, can't imagine how it must be for rough sleepers right now.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Animallover26 said:


> Got heavy hail here in Dorset today, ground was covered in white!


We had one here in Devon, it got very dark this afternoon around 4 p.m.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Its going to be frosty tonight so I'm leaving the heating on .


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Feels chilly outside this morning, frost all over the back garden when Woody went out for his morning wee. Off out for our walk in a min, just getting another hot coffee in me before we both wrap up and venture out! Woody seems to love this kind of weather, it seems to give him extra energy when we're out, and when I let him off lead he charges around like a loon. Maybe he's keeping warm.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks lovely out, clear sky with a proper frost on the ground and me nice and cosy in bed looking at it through the window. A cup of tea would be nice...............


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Everything is frozen white outside, including the washing I forgot to get in yesterday


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

I had to put the rubbish out for the bin men this morning. Brrr that's cold. Everything frozen here to today.

This car windscreen represents how cold it is here today (not my car but faces my drive way in the private car park opposite).


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Blue skies and sunshine which has defrosted my car for me. 

I pegged out washing yesterday and have another load today to put out when its done. 

Don't mind the cold its constant rain that gets to me as Mont refuses to walk in it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2018)

Mums car iced over.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Had to break the ice on the bird bath this morning and a thin layer of ice on the pond


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

It has all melted here now. Lovely clear blue skies here.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

We have sun, but it's chilly.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It's still freezing cold here and misty I can't see the end of the road and my washing is still frozen.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

It's 7 degrees Fahrenheit. With a wind chill of minus 15 Fahrenheit. It's only November! Not to mention it has snowed every day for a week. 

And no I don't live in Alaska or the Yukon. I live in the Northeastern US. 

This was the forecast from last night. I believe it did get down to 4. And guess what. Tonight it's going down to minus 3. Fahrenheit.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lorilu said:


> It's 7 degrees Fahrenheit. With a wind chill of minus 15 Fahrenheit. It's only November! Not to mention it has snowed every day for a week.
> 
> And no I don't live in Alaska or the Yukon. I live in the Northeastern US.
> 
> This was the forecast from last night. I believe it did get down to 4. And guess what. Tonight it's going down to minus 3. Fahrenheit.


Wow, that is cold. Makes our lows look rather feeble


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Yuck @lorilu that's too cold, and if you're in New England that's the settle in to your bones cold that you can't get warm from! 
I lived in Connecticut and remember being so cold all winter. Moved to Colorado - colder there, but dry cold, so as long as you were dressed for it, it was bearable!
Now I'm in the southeast and we panic over 3 flurries of snow 

Got below freezing last night, but it supposed to warm up to nearly 60 (Fahrenheit) with bright sunny skies. I love this kind of weather!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

-2 here, and it's brilliant! I haven't had to wash my hair all week because I'm just wearing a hat all the time! :Hilarious


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> if you're in New England that's the settle in to your bones cold


Not coastal enough to be in New England, but yes it settles in the bones all the same. There's a foot of snow already. Snow isn't unusual in November, I am in the foothills of mountains, but usually it melts. Snows and melts, snows and melts.

In a place that is fairly notorious for it's lack of sunlight, I've never seen it stay so dark for so long. This pattern has been happening since late last winter. These weather systems seem to move in and just SIT. However, I prefer this over the intolerable heat and humidity we had this summer. 2 1/2 months of unrelenting humidity and heat. (and overcast then, too). *At least it's not hot. lol.*

Not looking forward to the electric bill though. I like to keep my house fairly cool, but with two senior cats, one with cancer, one with arthritis, I need to keep it warmer than usual now, for them.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> Signs temperatures have dropped.
> 
> You trip over dog shit instead of treading in it.
> 
> ...


But picking up dog poop in the garden is so much easier when its frozen solid!

and why do postmen wear shorts even when its frosty out? Ours is the same.



picaresque said:


> Freezing here atm, not much fun with no heating. Am lucky to have a roof over my head though, can't imagine how it must be for rough sleepers right now.


Hopefully there are places available for people who are sleeping rough, although I think some of them wind up staying out anyways.

Ive never really had central heating but Ive often wondered what its like to have your entire house feel warm!LOL I just have an electric heater for one room (I had to use 2 last year when it got really, really cold) then I try and avoid the rest of the house.....and wear so many jumpers I can barely move! Although it does get annoying when my freezer switches itself off coz it thinks it lives in the garden!:Shifty

Came home this morning and the house was 12C....funny to think that apparently that used to be the average temperature for a family home during the winter months. Felt blimmin' cold to me though.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

catz4m8z said:


> But picking up dog poop in the garden is so much easier when its frozen solid!
> 
> and why do postmen wear shorts even when its frosty out? Ours is the same.
> 
> ...


Gosh you must be chilly I used to have the storage heaters and you would put of leaving the room. Hubby likes the heating on full blast I'm always turning it down. The boxers have made themselves comfy today which has been really chilly.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 377212
> 
> 
> Gosh you must be chilly I used to have the storage heaters and you would put of leaving the room. Hubby likes the heating on full blast I'm always turning it down. The boxers have made themselves comfy today which has been really chilly.


He does look very comfy!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Grey skies and damp here today. 
Rain showers expected later this morning. 
Hoping to take Mont out this afternoon once its dry. 

My washing will be going on the heated airer today. 

Instead of putting the heating on I'm going to iron a week's worth of washing and clean through ready for the weekend. Moving will keep my warm.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Chilly and grey, typical November weather


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Siskin said:


> Chilly and grey, typical November weather


Same here, Siskin.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> Chilly and grey, typical November weather





Valanita said:


> Same here, Siskin.


same here, it's really miserable out there.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

westie~ma said:


> Grey skies and damp here today.
> Rain showers expected later this morning.
> Hoping to take Mont out this afternoon once its dry.
> 
> ...


You are good. I'm having trouble getting motivated today, was gonna Hoover through, can't be bothered, planned to do my ironing,can't be bothered, should tidy my desk,can't be bothered.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Bugsys grandma said:


> You are good. I'm having trouble getting motivated today, was gonna Hoover through, can't be bothered, planned to do my ironing,can't be bothered, should tidy my desk,can't be bothered.


Accept you can't be bothered make a cuppa and watch a film.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> Accept you can't be bothered make a cuppa and watch a film.


Hahahahaha! Fabulous idea thank you, I've been waiting all day for permission from somebody to do just that!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Bugsys grandma said:


> You are good. I'm having trouble getting motivated today, was gonna Hoover through, can't be bothered, planned to do my ironing,can't be bothered, should tidy my desk,can't be bothered.


Not really. I usually do bits through the week then have a quick spritz through on a Friday, this week has not gone to plan so its all been left to today.

I'm on a deadline as most of the ironing is for Dh and Dd to take back with them on Sunday for next week.

Don't be too hard on yourself xxxxxxx


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Hopefully there are places available for people who are sleeping rough, although I think some of them wind up staying out anyways.


A woman died locally this time last year, she was sleeping in a park  She was only young too.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

No frost here yet however it did drop down to -1 last night so shouldn't be far off! I love this kind of weather too, gives you an excuse to wrap up warm . Also lovely to have the heating on at night and lay on the couch with a blanket over you. I'm not looking forward to having to de-ice the car at 6am on uni days however when its pitch black, thank god I'm only in 2 days a week. Oh and I also love cold dog walks so long as I'm wearing my thermal gloves and hat, and of course Samson is in his element


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

westie~ma said:


> Not really. I usually do bits through the week then have a quick spritz through on a Friday, this week has not gone to plan so its all been left to today.
> 
> I'm on a deadline as most of the ironing is for Dh and Dd to take back with them on Sunday for next week.
> 
> Don't be too hard on yourself xxxxxxx


Thank you for saying that. I do tend to beat myself up a bit when I don't do what i feel I ought to do in a day, don't know why really, I guess it's all connected to my severe anxiety disorder and my ocd. I am getting better though, a couple of years ago I'd never have made a cuppa, left all the jobs and watched a film, but I did yesterday, get me being all 'normal' and stuff! lol!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Don't think we do have the coldest weather but this past week might have been the wettest. I have been caught in some torrential downpours. Have ordered myself new waterproof trousers and new scarpa waterproof boots. 

But it's not been cold or frosty here - about 6 degree i think. Certainly mild enough to get warm and toasty when walking.

As for central heating, i do like a toasty house!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

This is what greeted me when I opened the bedroom curtains this morning! The temperature is 0C and it's still blowing a blizzard.

The dogs have been for a walk and I very much doubt whether I'll manage to get Miss Pei Face outside again because she hates getting her paws cold. The small black hairy creature came to the woodshed with me to chop sticks for the wood burning stove and is now asleep in front of the fire.

I've had 5 kgs of windfall apples given to me and my job this afternoon is preparing them for the freezer!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bugsys grandma said:


> Thank you for saying that. I do tend to beat myself up a bit when I don't do what i feel I ought to do in a day, don't know why really, I guess it's all connected to my severe anxiety disorder and my ocd. I am getting better though, a couple of years ago I'd never have made a cuppa, left all the jobs and watched a film, but I did yesterday, get me being all 'normal' and stuff! lol!


I understand what you are saying, even if it's not essential, if I don't do what I'd planned to do it really bothers me. 
Well done being able to just make a cuppa and watch a film.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Low 20s last night and forecasted again tonight. Makes for chilly morning runs! 
Summer runs = shirt, shorts, shoes, go.
Summer runs = layers, layers, second-guess layers, remove one, add one, ear warmers, gloves, snot rag, chapstick, re-think layers again, go out, freeze, run, warm up, sweat, freeze again because now the sweat is making you cold, shower, turn purple in the shower.... Ah, fun times  
Still beats a treadmill


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cold, very wet and just plain nasty out. Driving back home just now has been awful as all the lanes back to the village are flooding. Isla flatly refused to go out for a pee


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Wet and windy here too. 
Bungo doesn't really want to go out, but mean mum that I am take him out for toilet breaks and tell him to 'hurry up then we can go back in', he just rushes over to the nearest bush, goes, then runs home as fast as his little legs will go. Waits until the front door is shut then has a good shake.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2018)

Rained here. Is it normal for stinging nettles to still about at this time of year? Both me and my new carer got stung by them today.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

danielled said:


> Is it normal for stinging nettles to still about at this time of year?


I think they tend to get killed off by the frost normally. Its just been really mild this year and we havent had much frost yet.
Hope you didnt get stung too bad Dan!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2018)

catz4m8z said:


> I think they tend to get killed off by the frost normally. Its just been really mild this year and we havent had much frost yet.
> Hope you didnt get stung too bad Dan!


It's still sore and feels tight around it too. Second sting this year, first was a wasp, my first ever wasp sting that one wasn't fair though, because I didn't know there were wasps near me.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Horrible rain and wind all day today .


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Animallover26 said:


> I understand what you are saying, even if it's not essential, if I don't do what I'd planned to do it really bothers me.
> Well done being able to just make a cuppa and watch a film.


It can be exhausting can't it! I have at times had to get up in the middle of the night to do a job that I had planned to do, but didn't, simply because it bothers me so much l can't sleep, even if it's a very little, really non essential job, if I've thought about doing it that day it has to be done. I hope it's not that bad for you.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

It's chucking it down here at the minute and according to my weather app it's not gonna let up all day! So that means walking in the pouring rain again today, which Woody seems to love, but I really don't! What I do like though is being cosy and warm inside spending time with Woody and finding things to keep him occupied. Today I think I'm gonna put his breakfast in a selection of boxes,paper bags and parcels for him to find and open. That should wear him out a bit.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Chucking it down here in Essex too.

Jack is still on British Summer Time so we’re up around 0530 most mornings


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2018)

We’ve had nothing but rain for days and days :Sorry which would be fine in winter but it’s nearly summer! :Shifty


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

its been cold wet and windy in essex i dont mind the cold not to keen on the wind but archie LOVES the cold the beach is all his no ones about ..lol......


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> We've had nothing but rain for days and days :Sorry which would be fine in winter but it's nearly summer! :Shifty


Too much rain is really depressing . We had a few days of it with strong winds and its getting me down, 

New Zealand is beautiful , though .


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

kimthecat said:


> New Zealand is beautiful , though .


It does look it doesn't it? I've always wanted to go 

Really cold this morning, 23 Fahrenheit, my hands got too cold out running - needed to wear the heavier gloves, and when I got back and tried to make some oatmeal they weren't working right  Took them a minute to wake back up!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It’s actually stopped rainIng at the moment, just damp and chill now. Dry tomorrow (yay) but due to rain for days and days after that.

There seems to be more and more written that we will have another hard winter, the bookies have shortened the odds for a white Christmas.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Plus 20 C here, sunny , but chill in the morning... Lots of birds coming for winter...


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Seems brighter here today and it's not actually raining at the mo, and isn't expected to rain at all today ! According to the weather though it will be raining again tomorrow. Better make the most of today then I guess.


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

a lovely day in clacton essex .....archies had a great run lots of dogs enjoying the nice weather today...


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It is nice where you are, I envy the seaside location.

We e had a mixed bag kinda day, mainly sunny but showers have come and gone. 
Isla met up with two black labs who were up for a play and she had a great time in the woods with them


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Horrible early this morning , very windy and heavy rain . Got soaked doing the weekly shop but brightened up enough to walk the dogs later.


----------



## Julie4 (Nov 2, 2018)

Kim Watcham said:


> a lovely day in clacton essex .....archies had a great run lots of dogs enjoying the nice weather today...
> View attachment 378155
> View attachment 378156
> View attachment 378157
> View attachment 378158


I'm just down the road from you in Brightlingsea!


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

Julie4 said:


> I'm just down the road from you in Brightlingsea!


hello julie4....i love brightlingsea we take archie over there in the car and our gary lives out there ...nice to meet you ..kim...


----------



## Julie4 (Nov 2, 2018)

Kim Watcham said:


> hello julie4....i love brightlingsea we take archie over there in the car and our gary lives out there ...nice to meet you ..kim...


Will watch out for Archie when walking our 2 down the prom !, Julie :Happy


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

Julie4 said:


> Will watch out for Archie when walking our 2 down the prom !, Julie :Happy


yes we go along the prom ...kim


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Im still waiting for winter I think!
We had a couple of cold days a while ago but since then its been really mild and not wintery at all. Not even frost in the mornings (doesnt that affect some crops?).
I keep hearing about the horrible cold winter we will be getting and meanwhile its nearly christmas and I barely need my coat!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Miserable cold rain again  
I managed a run and a good walk for Bates before it got too bad though.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

It's minus 3C here and snowed again during the night. I was intending to drive to the city to do some Christmas shopping, but decided against it as the road out of the village looks rather icy. Instead, the dogs and I collected logs from the woodshed and I lit the wood burning stoves in the kitchen and living room so the house is cosy and warm. 

The dogs have spent most of their day snoozing which is unusual for them as they prefer to spend most of their time outside - it must be really cold for them to do that! I've had a lovely time spending money online, but nothing exciting, only winter contingency plans ordering cans of dog and cat food, just in case I can't get to the shops!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

This was our village a year ago


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Its been pretty cold and frosty here and sunny , the wind is cold. 
Tomorrow it is going to absolutely bucket down with rain all day .


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Forecast is for a lot of snow in the north. Looks like we might get some sleet, but then loads of rain.
Very cold today, barely got above freezing


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Tomorrow looks vile! No snow forecast just sleet and heavy rain, windy and very cold. At least Sunday looks brighter I can cope with the cold as long as it is bright, today has been quite cold but lovely sunshine. A week today is the shortest day I keep telling myself the dark days will be over soon.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Loved the weather today. I've added to the growing collection of wildlife facilities in my garden by buying a bird feeding station. Nut feeder, seed feeder, feed tray and water tray. Just wait and see what comes in now. I have a hook that will take a fat ball too if I want to include one 

Just hoping the rain holds off until I've walked my little 14 year old client tomorrow. She can manage cold with her coat on but the wet is just too much and we have to cut her walks short.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Bitterly cold here and Georgina's decided she much prefers to stay inside in the warm. Gwylim has been helping me bring in logs from the woodshed - he's such a busy little man, bless him! They've both started sleeping on my bed which I don't mind except when the small hairy creature pokes me in the face with his wet beard in the middle of the night!

According to the weather forecast it'll start snowing later tonight and will continue until Tuesday morning ..... charming ! At least I did a big shop on Wednesday so don't need to go out and now the workmen have been and cut up and moved the tree trucks that were blocking my garage for the past 8 months, I can get my car in there at long last!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Magyarmum said:


> Bitterly cold here and Georgina's decided she much prefers to stay inside in the warm. Gwylim has been helping me bring in logs from the woodshed - he's such a busy little man, bless him! They've both started sleeping on my bed which I don't mind except when the small hairy creature pokes me in the face with his wet beard in the middle of the night!
> 
> According to the weather forecast it'll start snowing later tonight and will continue until Tuesday morning ..... charming ! At least I did a big shop on Wednesday so don't need to go out and now the workmen have been and cut up and moved the tree trucks that were blocking my garage for the past 8 months, I can get my car in there at long last!


That sounds like a lot of snow on the way. Will look forward to your pictures


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh great
I've just listened to our local forecast and there is a likelyhood of freezing rain in our area tomorrow morning. Apparently it's supposed to be a rare phenomenon in the UK, not here it isn't, we get if far to frequently for my liking.

I used to deliver papers round the village on the weekends and spent one Saturday morning sliding round the village on ice forming on the very cold roads as it rained. I've no idea how the car and I got home in one piece.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> Tomorrow it is going to absolutely bucket down with rain all day .


We have a local headline of Snow and Danger to Life!!! The local news isn't usually one for sensationalist headlines so be interesting to see what tomorrow brings . . .


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> We have a local headline of Snow and Danger to Life!!! The local news isn't usually one for sensationalist headlines so be interesting to see what tomorrow brings . . .


:Jawdrop Keep safe.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Well I don't know what time my life is supposed to be in danger but so far, a still calm dry day. No rain. No snow. No danger at all as far as I can tell.


Maybe the calm before the storm . . . .


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

So far we’ve had a heavy slightly sleety rain shower and it’s windy. Thankfully no freezing rain


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It's dull, dry and very cold today, heating is on full in all rooms.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

On the south coast it's been tipping it down for a while now! Think at least overnight. Not too cold though compared to other places in the uk


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2018)

Freezing here today, heating is on and it’s been raining.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

brrrrrr, def feels like winter today! Even though the SE is probably one of the warmer places in the UK you can really feel how the temperature has dropped.
My one little electric heater was having trouble getting the heating up today so Ive resorted to adding a second one just to give things a boost! No heating at all in the rest of the house though so you could see your breath first thing this morning in the living room and kitchen. I try and keep visits to the rest of the house brief when its like this and then retreat to my den like some kind of tiny woodland creature!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

It's started here. Almost dark by 3.15 today. Rain though. No snow yet. And bitterly cold


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Been horrible here all day, bucketing it down - rain is cold and there has been a very strong wind. 
Just looked outside and the light has gone really eerie - dirty yellow kinda colour.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

The snow came and we have a good covering now:Cold


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> The snow came and we have a good covering now:Cold


We just got rain


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I think the snow will be gone tomorrow - hope so as it's very very slippery out there. I had a mini skid in my back garden!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

What we woke up to this morning.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Forecast today was sadly incorrect no sun just horrible grey skies, at least it dry at the moment but sky looks full of rain!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

And here is the weather forescast for ....... well......... whenever


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

OMG well i haven't looked out yet but it sounds very very very windy out there today.

Don't think our rain starts til this afternoon but it sounds really wild!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Aaargh! I'm too late. The rain has started
Neither of the dogs looks too fussed to go out just now but don't think this is to clear anytime soon so will have to don me waterproofs and bite the bullet!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Just asked murph if he is going in the car - he toddled slowly past me and curled up behind the Christmas tree! Tills is pretending to be asleep under the table. There's no enthusiasm here at all


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Siskin said:


> Oh great
> I've just listened to our local forecast and there is a likelyhood of freezing rain in our area tomorrow morning. Apparently it's supposed to be a rare phenomenon in the UK, not here it isn't, we get if far to frequently for my liking.
> 
> I used to deliver papers round the village on the weekends and spent one Saturday morning sliding round the village on ice forming on the very cold roads as it rained. I've no idea how the car and I got home in one piece.


Proper freezing rain doesn't happen very often in the UK. Have you seen the extreme cases in places like Canada? It's incredible.

I had to drive up to Cleveland from the Midlands in a long wheel base van on Saturday morning and on the A1(M) there were signs up saying the freezing rain was going to happen.

We were convinced we were going to be in some sort of horrific pile up.

But there was nothing. It was a bit of an anti-climax if I'm honest, if you can call NOT being in a horrific pile up an anti-climax!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Got out this morning and it was great! Very mild. Not much rain. Dogs were fab. Pouring now though and i have to go back out again. But the wind has dropped.


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

very windy and very cold today in essex even archie was glad to go home


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Isla got walked this morning before the rain started.
This afternoon it’s been thoroughly wet and miserable so we figured that the supermarkets might not be too busy as the heavy rain may make people stay at home, so we went and did the shopping. Got it all done, don’t need to go back to well after Christmas thank goodness. Shop wasn't too bad, more people then normal, but nothing like the chaos we got caught up in last week. Took us half an hour to drive out of the car park


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

It's quite mild here, but very wet.


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

it was raining first thing this morning then afternoon was lovely no wind no rain so archie had a good run on that beach


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

It started snowing here again about an hour ago and we've now got another inch on top of what was there before. I've still got a few last minute things to buy but if it continues to snow as heavily as it's doing now, I think I'll be lucky if I manage to go shopping before Christmas .......... ah well!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Its blowing a gale out there. Rather scary , Im just going a for a very quick short walks with the dogs and keeping away from trees .


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Beautiful day here today. Cold and frosty. No snow. Very sunny. Perfect winter's day.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Damp dreary and cold here, it was quite foggy this morning


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

We had a beautiful warm day , yesterday. today is more damp and grey but at least its not actually raining.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

another sunny day . No wind , and I could feel the warmth of the sun on my face.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

A horrible very very windy and wet day . 
Snuggled with the dogs under a duvet and not going out !


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> A horrible very very windy and wet day .
> Snuggled with the dogs under a duvet and not going out !


I'm working from home we are snuggled up we went out for a while but Loki hates the rain , we got chased by a huge dog and then sox threw up  back home fast.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Its chucking it down here too, and the gusts of wind are pretty strong! Mild though, 10 c. I sort of like this weather though, good to go down to the sea front and watch the waves


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Very windy and grey here, keeps raining off and on too. Luckily it wasnt too bad when I took the dogs out earlier but I think we might forego the second walk and make the rest of today a pj day. Not that the youngest 2 mind....Heidi is getting over her dental yesterday (now has 7 less teeth!) and Alfie's mystery limp has reappeared so more resting for him too.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Both Pip and libby hate rain though they wear coats . Libby is scared of the wind too.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Wet & very windy all yesterday & most of today, now it's near dark time the sun is out! Typical!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2019)

Storm Erik hit yesterday.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

well, its cold and peeing down plus its a sunday so.......perfect duvet day!
(only 2 out of 4 dogs would brave getting wet in the garden this morning, not surprisingly the full chihuahuas decided to wait until the weathers better!).


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

essex is very wet so its sunday lets all relax archies had a small walk and relaxing ...


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cold wet and miserable here. Unfortunately Isla doesn’t do duvet days


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Very wet here Sox doesn't do duvet days either we went up to the woods now back in bed. Loki hates the rain I've never had a fair weather dog before.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

On Saturday morning, it was that windy that my dog Billy chose to cit his walk short by running (on lead) then onto my street and in my gate. He knows the way home.


----------

